# I should know this!



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just got a new/ used tank. After tearing it down, driving home, and setting it back up it took close to 12 hours. Of course, it is cycling again which I did not want. Is there any way to speed it up or stop it so the rest of the stuff does not die. I took all the good corals out but there are many mushrooms that I could not get all of. I'd really hate to have to wait for them all to rot away and would like to save them if at all possible.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

umm i know you could try bio-spira its supposedly the good bacteria that help convert ammonia n i have heard it worked for other people but i've never used it cuz its kinda expensive, or anothing thing that i've seen but never used or heard reviews of is ammoniazorb or something like tht. to keep the ammonia in check in the meantime you should probably just do large waterchanges to keep the ammonia below 1.5 or 1 ppm


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

try adding more LR, but odds are that you have dieoff on your live rock... the only cure to that is to take out the rock and cure it in a garbage can


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't get why it's cycling again. Didn't you wrap the rock in wet newspaper or something?
It's going to do a little bit of cycling no matter what, but how much is it doing it ? Why are you so concerned?


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well ammonia is back down to 1 it was up to 1.5 and seemed to be climbing. I'm just concerned about it because I bought a complete set up and there was probably close to 500 mushrooms and 3x that many zoas. I'd hate to kill them all off, plus I do not want to wait weeks to restock the tank with the rest of the livestock.
I really did not understand why the ammonia got so high. I put the rock in totes and coolers in my van then filled with tank water. When I got home I syphoned out the water filled tank some then added the rock back in. The entire time the temp stayed above 72 degrees. 
Do you think if I turned on the sump now that it would help? Or would the ammonia kill off the macro algea? I know that ammonia is sprayed on fields to break down plant matter. So, I'm kinds concerned there too.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm guessing you spent some change on the tank to begin with. Get some bio-spira (marine) and put your mind at ease.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> I don't get why it's cycling again. Didn't you wrap the rock in wet newspaper or something?
> It's going to do a little bit of cycling no matter what, but how much is it doing it ? Why are you so concerned?


hmm well there must be sponges, even with a wet newspaper sponges can still make contact with air, then die..... Why shouldnt it cycle again, when you buy cured live rock you still get die off.

I am pretty sure the ammonia wont kill the macro algae.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes there are a ton of sponges and trunicates too. They are alot hardier than people make out though. A couple of mine have been out of the water a few times in my other tanks and have been ok. The tank was pretty cheap for what it had. The whole set-up was less than a new 90rr aga tank.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

use coral-vital. i havent used it for this but the bottle says it does and it works great for my corals reproducing.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4844&N=2004+113028


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. If i am understading you correctly, you put all rock in the orginally aqurium water. This it itself will preserve the rock and corals. Did you use some of the water from the orgianlly tank? Even if you didn't, your tank really won't have that harsh of a cycle. You shouldn't see any deadly high ammonia, nitrate, or nitrite spikes. Just give it time to get settled in.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

Of course it may not be the live rock.... Missing any fish? Missing any corals (implying that they may be dead)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about it too much, guppyart did the same thing not long ago. His tank went through a very short and painless cycle.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheOldSalt
I don't get why it's cycling again. Didn't you wrap the rock in wet newspaper or something?
It's going to do a little bit of cycling no matter what, but how much is it doing it ? Why are you so concerned? 


hmm well there must be sponges, even with a wet newspaper sponges can still make contact with air, then die..... Why shouldnt it cycle again, when you buy cured live rock you still get die off.


Indeed... I think thats what the old salt was asking about, not that he was unaware of this.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well ammonia is still at .75 so there is still some die-off. I'm to the point that I really don't care if the mushrooms die. I have a dozen of each type in my 55. The 55 is just as crowded as heck. I did get the sump going so hopefully with another 900 gph of flow it will help it out. Hopefully the nitrofiers will start kicking in and take care of it.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Mushrooms could survive a nuculer attack, they are very hearty. Water changes are always a good way to help get levels back in check. Your protein skimmer should aid in the process as well. You should actually be getting a lot of head with your skimmer. What type of protein skimmer are you running?


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

ATM I'm running 2 a Red Sea Berlin modded skimmer and a 5' DIY downdraft. Neither are pulling much out anymore. Here's some picks of a few corals that will be going in fogive my 55 being dirty.I probably have about 20 more but didn't get any good picks. 

















IMG]http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t296/vvolfe1/fishtank006.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey wanna sell me some blasto??


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol maybe sometime. I'd like to see it in my new tank though first but its still BLEEPING cycling. I thought it might have been my test kit but it tests 0 NH3 on my other tank. At least now I don't have to worry about any algae.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well finally finished the aquascape and got the cycle under control. Here are a few pics. What do you think? And is the pump pacement ok? Finally will these 2 hydro korllina pumps be ok with a wave maker?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

The only think you have to worry about the pumps with wavemakers is the slight noise it makes when they switch on. LOL They are great pumps, i have two in the project tank.


----------

